# Bikes, boogie, and Bbq



## Captain Morgan (Sep 8, 2006)

Unleash the pigs of hell!  And have fun!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 8, 2006)

Good luck Big E.  Give em hell.  DONT FORGET THE PICS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 9, 2006)

Good job BigE1!  Looks like your half way there.  Very respectable showing in 
pork and brisket.  Gutsy call going with the chicken breast.  I think they should award extra points for cookers attempting breasts!  Good showing!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 9, 2006)

Good Job E !
You'll get em next time !


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 10, 2006)

Where are the PICS?  Good job Big E.  Lot of tough competition down there.  Pork is where I need help.  Maybe you would like to share some recipies?

 Bill


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 10, 2006)

Good job!


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Great pic's! Cool to see all those Char Grillers smokin' away


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 12, 2006)

I thought the chicken looked prettygood!  It all did!


----------



## WalterSC (Sep 12, 2006)

bige1 said:
			
		

> here are the photo's
> 
> Well the food looked grate to me , looks like you had a great time!!!
> 
> Congrats!!!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 13, 2006)

Great pics there Big E.  

Was Road Runner there?  Didnt see him in the top 10 scores.  Not sure if he is still competing.


----------



## DaleP (Sep 14, 2006)

Good pics. thanks for sharing.


----------

